# Snowflake Zippy-Strippy Quilt



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

I have been enjoying sewing some faster projects since I've finished my Jane quilt. One of them has been this Snowflake Zippy-Strippy quilt. In our area jellyroll quilts are called Zippy-Strippy quilts.

I had bought this jellyroll several years ago when it was marked way down at a LQS. I was shopping with a friend and she also purchased one but she made her sooner than I did. She has an Accu-cut with a die for snowflakes and I decided to use the same idea for my quilt as she did for hers.

I used shimmer or glimmer fabric and made 4 of each snowflake. Machine appliqued them on the top.

I pieced pieces of batting together for the batt. The backing fabric (not shown) was 2 pieces of dark blue batik fabric sewn together. It's been in the stash for years, time to get it used!

I quilted this project on my home sewing machine, stitching in the ditch along the edge of the width strips. Then I did straight line quilting 1" apart. The outside border ended up being squares. That isn't originally how I planned to quilt it, but wasn't sure how to make what I wanted and this is what my markings turned out to be. I also stitched in the white border but my curves aren't the greatest. My grandchildren won't care though.

I sewed the center of this quilt Christmas afternoon. I finished the binding on Sunday, January 10. It only took me 2 weeks and 2 days to make this quilt! :clap:


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

very pretty!


----------



## newcolorado (Jan 31, 2012)

*Very nice.*


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Very very nice. I love how the snowflakes seem to pop off the background. I also like the curved quilting on the inner border. Classy.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

That is really nice...love the colors!


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Very pretty.. I like the different widths of the zippy fabrics.. really makes it interesting along with the snowflakes.. and great quilting.. makes me want to curl up with a cup of hot cocoa and a good book..  Good Job!


----------

